# Make installworld fails 8.2 -> 9.0



## tangram (Mar 20, 2012)

Upon upgrading from 8.2 to 9.0 on a i386 system I get:


```
===> share/zoneinfo (install)
umask 022; cd /usr/src/share/zoneinfo;  zic -D -d /usr/share/zoneinfo -p America/New_York  -u root -g wheel -m 444   -y /usr/obj/usr/src/share/zoneinfo/yearistype
 /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/africa /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/antarctica /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/asia
 /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/australasia /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/etcetera /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/europe
 /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/factory /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/northamerica
 /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata/southamerica
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  /usr/src/share/zoneinfo/../../contrib/tzdata//zone.tab /usr/share/zoneinfo/
Updating /etc/localtime
/tmp/install.uoM72yZg/libdialog.so.7: Undefined symbol "_nc_wacs"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share/zoneinfo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Managed to build world and kernel, kernel installs fine but can't install world. Removed /usr/obj and used chflags but nothing.

src.conf doesn't have any customizations.

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

Any CFLAGS or similar in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## tangram (Mar 21, 2012)

Nothing whatsoever. I've disabled everything in the file.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2012)

Some people were having problems due to time zone settings, or something to do with it.  ISTR the fix was to run tzsetup(8), which would somehow fix it long enough to get 9.0 installed.  Overwriting an old format time zone, maybe.


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 27, 2012)

Greetings,
 I can confirm this from an upgrade on an earlier RELENG. RELEASENOTES, UPGRADING might provide clues, if there are any known issues.

Best wishes.


----------



## tangram (Mar 27, 2012)

I managed to fix the problem with tzsetup by applying a patch on the mailing lists. However now installworld fails further off:


```
install -o root  -g wheel -m 444  sr_YU.ISO8859-5.out  /usr/share/locale/sr_YU.ISO8859-5/LC_MONETARY
install -o root  -g wheel -m 444  sr_YU.UTF-8.out  /usr/share/locale/sr_YU.UTF-8/LC_MONETARY
install: /usr/share/locale/sr_YU.UTF-8/LC_MONETARY: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/src/share/monetdef.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share.
*** Error code 1
```

Funny enough tried the binary upgrade with freebsd-update and it stops saying that no mirrors could be found.

I think I'll just do a clean install.


----------



## spork (Dec 7, 2014)

Fascinating, I just had the same issue on an 8.4 box upgrading to 9.3 via source.

Another option here that worked for me (the LD_PRELOAD trick failed): http://markmail.org/message/dbfxllfiztwbtftp

Surprised no one has fixed this yet. From what I can tell the `make install` in share/zoneinfo fails when trying to run the not-yet-updated tzsetup. Chicken and egg thing.


----------

